

Can we expand our time? Better track time. - krudnicki
http://www.timecamp.com/blog/index.php/2014/01/can-we-expand-our-time-better-track-time/

======
welder
This is like [http://rescuetime.com](http://rescuetime.com) with billing
tools?

"You forgot to track time. Sounds familiar?"

That was the main reason I built [http://wakatime.com](http://wakatime.com),
so I don't have to remember to track time.

~~~
th0br0
wakatime looks great, been looking for something like it occasionally. thanks!

------
asnyder
How does this compare to
[http://www.rescuetime.com](http://www.rescuetime.com)? I've been using Rescue
Time for years now and it's pretty great. I can't see how timecamp improves on
this, maybe I'm missing something?

------
somewhatjustin
I really like the idea of doing two things at once without multitasking, as
our brains don't handle multitasking that well. A very "two birds with one
stone" concept.

------
mesozoic
Some people just want to sit around and relax sometimes.

